# Hello there. Some queries



## Mark &amp; Jo (Oct 6, 2009)

Firstly hello everyone, Im Mark and my GF Jo has just purchased a TT 225 (2000 model) which she picked up on Saturday.
Jo is over the moon with it and we currently fight over the keys :lol: 
I have searched on here but haven't really found definative answers to my quieries but appologies if its simple/been posted many times before.

Firsly, the pod reading outside temp (etc) flickers for a few minutes on start up, then seems fine afterwards. I have read about the dashpod failures but haven't experienced any problems with the gauges.
Secondly the drivers window seems to go too far up (when the door is closed) and create a gap. Have done the window reset already. Have read something about adjustment screws [smiley=book2.gif] Though I have noticed today its been fine so either its repaired itself or the rain has temporarly helped.

Lastly, Im not sure if it's down on power. I haven't driven one before but I was a bit dissapointed (though for Jo its fine :wink: ). My daily drive is a Honda Integra DC5 and I was expecting them to be on a par except for the TT to have more low down torque obviously. Like I say im not sure on this because the refinment might be fooling me, but I'll be checking induction hoses for splits etc.. Any other tips much appreciated.

Thanks for reading my post
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I would love to help answer your questions but I can't 

I am sure someone will be along soon to give you the answers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you need to have a vag com scan to see if there isa problem ould be asplit DV od faulty maf 
Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mark &amp; Jo (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.



YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome you need to have a vag com scan to see if there isa problem ould be asplit DV od faulty maf
> Dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Is there a way of telling or bypassing the DV to diagnose it?
And whats a vag com scan? :? 
Cheers


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------

